# Double Q on Saturday! (agility videos)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Standard



Jumpers


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats!! Bretta looks Fabulous!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! Great runs!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WOO HOO~WOO HOO, Lookin GOOD ! :groovy::groovy::groovy::toasting:

Refresh my brain how you earn double & triple Q's ?  Seen the ribbons sitting there at the last show & asked, but fast answer & it didn't reg.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats! I will watch the video when I get home! For some reason I can watch youtube videos but not photobucket at work.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice! It didn't look like you had any close calls either. You gotta love those double Q's!

I've never been to a trial where they had an announcer before.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> :groovy::groovy::toasting:
> 
> Refresh my brain how you earn double & triple Q's ?  Seen the ribbons sitting there at the last show & asked, but fast answer & it didn't reg.


'Q' stands for qualifier and in Excellent they are only earned with perfect runs under course time.

To earn a Double Q, it means that on the SAME day we have to run our Jumpers course AND the standard courses perfectly. Hence to earn a 'double' Q for the day.

When AKC added the new 'game' FAST, it made another run possible in the day and if we also qualify in FAST can get a Triple Q for the day.

It's the Double Q's that currently count towards earning the AKC Master Agility Championship (MACH) with 20 of those darn Double Q's and 750 points (points earned are 1 point for every second under course time for a qualifying run).


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> ...750 points (points earned are 1 point for every second under course time for a qualifying run).


Are points accumulated for all qualifying runs or only the double Qs?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> 'Q' stands for qualifier and in Excellent they are only earned with perfect runs under course time.
> 
> To earn a Double Q, it means that on the SAME day we have to run our Jumpers course AND the standard courses perfectly. Hence to earn a 'double' Q for the day.
> 
> ...


Ok, so back on the first wk of Oct at a show we Q'd in Std & then in our JWW on that same day, we should have got a QQ ribbon ?  Does it count for reg & prefered ?

Yes, I wondered also if you earn points on your Q runs like NADAC ?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know anything about NADAC, but in AKC you need 750 total points and you have to have gotten 20 of the elusive double Q's. So, yes, you get points for seconds under the given time of any Q you get once you are in Exc B.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nice work!!!

Bretta looks great out there!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Ok, so back on the first wk of Oct at a show we Q'd in Std & then in our JWW on that same day, we should have got a QQ ribbon ?
> 
> Does it count for reg & prefered ?
> 
> Yes, I wondered also if you earn points on your Q runs like NADAC ?


The Double Q's only count once you get into Excellent B. Think you can start accumulating the points as soon as you move up (say you get into ExB in JWW but not in standard..........you can still get the points to start accumulating for your championship.).

But a Double Q has to be on the same day, for both courses you run, in ExB. The MACH is only if you are jumping at your full measured height, so really a 'championship' that not all dogs may accomplish. 

There is another title you can get if you only jump in Preferred (lower than your dogs measured height). It's the PAX and looks like it doesn't care about the points at all, just the Double Q's in ExB.

American Kennel Club - AKC Titles and Abbreviations has all the agility titles for AKC


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice job, congratulations. I miss Agility.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Finally got to watch the videos! Bretta looks great!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great runs! Looks like a nice place to trial as well


----------

